# Some good news



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

well, everyone. The American government has release so good news. The labs have been testing the virus for how long it can live in heat, humidity and direct sunlight. They have found out all 3 things will kill the virus very quickly. So, in hotter climate areas it should die out quickly. Just stay away from the shaded areas or enclosed areas that could be infected.

they found out direct sunlight killed the virus in under a minute.


Art


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Well, too bad we are no longer allowed out of the house. Our barangay capt went around last night, with a megaphone, saying only the one person per house with a quarantine is allowed outside at all... No sunlight for me ha ha


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Tukaram said:


> Well, too bad we are no longer allowed out of the house. Our barangay capt went around last night, with a megaphone, saying only the one person per house with a quarantine is allowed outside at all... No sunlight for me ha ha


I get plenty of sunlight but have been property bound for 5 weeks, we do not get a perpetual pass. Ben has to get a pass every time he goes out from our local roadblock 600 metres away, The Barangay capitan is always there according to Ben and is only issued with a pass twice a week now, Wednesday and Saturday and if he wants to go further afield has to go to the municipal hall and have a good reason.
It's interesting because Ben tells me there are plenty of locals in their 60's and 70's out and about when he goes out to shop yet for me at 60 have been told by the officials that I cannot leave the property because of my age. Works for me so far and no symptoms but we (Ben) has a strict protocol to follow when he gets home,,,,,, 
Now with arts info if it's true Ben will expose our purchases to the sun for 10 minutes in the sun as well as the normal boring retinue.

Stay safe every one.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

greenstreak1946 said:


> well, everyone. The American government has release so good news. The labs have been testing the virus for how long it can live in heat, humidity and direct sunlight. They have found out all 3 things will kill the virus very quickly. So, in hotter climate areas it should die out quickly. Just stay away from the shaded areas or enclosed areas that could be infected.
> 
> they found out direct sunlight killed the virus in under a minute.
> 
> ...


That's great news art, do you have any links or path to this info as I have read conflicting reports but only from here say on social media. Nothing from the scientific world so far.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey Steve.

i will see if I can locate the article that was on the net about the sunlight and heat.

art


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

https://news.yahoo.com/sunlight-des...ould-still-last-through-summer-200745675.html

this is the article about the sunlight and heat killing the virus.

art


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

greenstreak1946 said:


> hey Steve.
> 
> i will see if I can locate the article that was on the net about the sunlight and heat.
> 
> art


I have read many articles with regards to heat and efficiency in eradicating but sunlight makes a lot of sense. We use UV to kill pathogens on a work site I have contracted to and managed for the last 15 years, up to 700 workers, no belly aches etc in all that time.
Look forward to reading the article art.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

greenstreak1946 said:


> https://news.yahoo.com/sunlight-des...ould-still-last-through-summer-200745675.html
> 
> this is the article about the sunlight and heat killing the virus.
> 
> art


Thanks for the link art, looks good but not conclusive yet but promising. 

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey Steve,

they do know the sunlight does kill the virus fairly quick. But, not all test are 100% proof it all works. I hope this is something that does work. It would give guidelines to people to use safe measures when out.

Just like the people using hand sanitizers. the expects say most people are not using the sanitizers right. Just dabbing some on the hands does not work. the person needs to dab enough to get the hands wet and rub them together until dry to be effective. Takes about 30 seconds of rubbing.



art


----------



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

greenstreak1946 said:


> hey Steve,
> 
> they do know the sunlight does kill the virus fairly quick. But, not all test are 100% proof it all works. I hope this is something that does work. It would give guidelines to people to use safe measures when out.
> 
> ...


That's what staff people do in hospitals. Slap some Purell type alcohol in your hands and keep rubbing until it's dry. Also wash your hands with soap and water if you visibly see your hands dirty. Heck, we use our nails to scrape the surface of the skin to mechanically remove microbes from our hands when using soap and water. Then dry hands completely with paper towels and use that used paper towel to turn off the faucet without touching the faucet with our bare hands.


----------



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

greenstreak1946 said:


> well, everyone. The American government has release so good news. The labs have been testing the virus for how long it can live in heat, humidity and direct sunlight. They have found out all 3 things will kill the virus very quickly. So, in hotter climate areas it should die out quickly. Just stay away from the shaded areas or enclosed areas that could be infected.
> 
> they found out direct sunlight killed the virus in under a minute.
> 
> ...


So...like UV lights you find in the lobby of any major U.S. hospitals?
Dracula and this virus have something in common. Ironic both come from bats ...sorry couldn't help that. Not trying to be insensitive to ppl who have died or suffering from this virus.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultraviolet_germicidal_irradiation


----------



## Balikbayan (Apr 23, 2019)

Sort of, kind of true. The virus needs a host to survive, and multiple, that would be you. As viruses go, they do not last outside of the body for to long.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Balikbayan said:


> Sort of, kind of true. The virus needs a host to survive, and multiple, that would be you. As viruses go, they do not last outside of the body for to long.


Sounds like my Jack Daniels. Irradiation from my understanding only works if the pathogens are directly exposed so if hidden under a shopping trolley handle etc? A little like irradiating water, it, the water firstly has to be filtered down to below 5 microns to achieve total eradication, any thing above that gives pathogens a place to hide.

How does this work, are there any tests being done with airborne pathogens conducted inside/under cover verses outside exposed to sunlight? Another member posted on these thoughts 68whiskeymike6 the other day and I Quote:

So...like UV lights you find in the lobby of any major U.S. hospitals?
Dracula and this virus have something in common. Ironic both come from bats ...sorry couldn't help that. Not trying to be insensitive to ppl who have died or suffering from this virus.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultr...al_irradiation

In the mean time I am using my alcohol supply well and staying put.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Hey Steve,

As I stated in my post about this virus and the sunlight killing it, I also mentioned to be careful about the shaded areas and enclosed areas also. Like you mentioned about shopping carts. I use alcohol wipes on the cart handles because the underneath on the handle is not in the sunlight or the cart is put back inside by user.

I have 400 alcohol wipes coming in about 10 days. I hope they are okay. Suppose to be 6"x6" cotton slices in 75% alcohol wrapped individually. I use the wipes going through doors and I wipe my credit cards with the alcohol before and after putting into credit card machine. I do not use any cash now!!!!

Art


----------

